# Online users! Not sure if anyone noticed



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

But the ******** had its Most users ever online @ 344 Yesterday, 20:01

Has the counter been reset since the new server move or is this true? EVER EVER?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> But the ******** had its Most users ever online @ 344 Yesterday, 20:01
> 
> Has the counter been reset since the new server move or is this true? EVER EVER?


Traffic started to spike when we sent out the email a few days ago saying about the new site, search etc.

The best bit is the new server is handling the traffic and all the search requests with complete ease, so the move was worthwhile! 8)


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Also, were recording users over a 60 mintue period, rather than 5, so that a fair comparison can be made over other sites, and also it should enable us to see a better pattern on the site in addition to our Stats.

BR

Jae


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

360 now


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jutty said:


> 360 now


More telling though is the new stat table we have installed at the bottom of the forum, which gives stats over the past 24 hours. 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

"Most users ever online was 372 on 11 Jan 2009 21:21"

Have I missed another 'Gaz and Jan hot-tub' thread?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

In total there are 401 users online :: 151 registered, 19 hidden and 231 guests (based on users active over the past 60 minutes)
Most users ever online was 401 on 43 minutes ago

Registered users: .s3steve, abdus, alan_n, Alister Kent, arambol, Audi-Sport, Baidu [Spider], bec21tt, BenBAC, bigsyd, Bikerz, bobbobb, boxsterman, cdj3.2, CHADTT, charlieb, chilliman, cinnabull, conlechi, danger, DAS2, davyrest, DAZTTC, denTTed, drjam, drummachine, D'OH!, enzo200500, forgemotorsport, G12MO X, gadgetboy38, garfy, Gav150ttr, gazzerb, GeoffMM, geri, Ghost Rider TT, GingerjaseTT02, Google [Bot], Google Adsense [Bot], goslings, gti-180, H4KSY, Hark, hooley, I.J.A, Ikon66, ilovemyTT, iwantadb9, jacklin2001, Jae, jamal, jayshimano99, Jessidog, John-H, johnny cobra, js7129, Justhe1, jutty, karozza, kenjo, kennyfutu, kent_keith, KevtoTTy, les, mac1984, mac_mac, mac's TT, manphibian, marcelloTTc, markm, Matt B, matt225tt, mighTy Tee, mio, monkey_boy, Motox502, mrcee, mrfirepro, MSN [Bot], MSNbot Media, Naresh, neilwade, Nem, Oak Dub, OscarTango, OSV, P*Bongo, panderoo, paulh202, pejay, pendle7, petersolberg, Petesy, phil3012, philz, pomme, powerplay, proport, psyho, purdie2, R5T, Redscouse, roddy, ross2280, RSTT, rustyintegrale, Ryan_TT, SAJSTER, san_12_23, scoTTy, scw02102, Serj, shaneTT, shell, Silversea, Simon H, Sonatina, soyunperderdor, squiggel, Stavros, stu_tt, syc23, Testarossa, thecoach, Tim1, tony_rigby_uk, trev, triplefan, TT Ade, TT4PJ, TT_Broonster, ttjay, TTKING, Typhhon, UK225, V28 DUB, V6 SRS, VicTT, VSPURS, Wak, WAZ-TT, weeron, whitty, WozzaTT, Yahoo [Bot], YELLOW_TT, YES TT, Ynot, Zorbs, zx6r
Legend: Administrators, Moderator, TT Owners Club Member


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Now up to 417


----------

